# Exterior Vinyl Trim Boards for Water Table



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

RustyRealtor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am about to install Hardie siding on my new shed. I am planning to use Hardie trim on the vertical corners and I plan to use vinyl water table trim board as shown in the attachment. The shed is about 10' x 12' and there will be no seams in the vinyl except the four corners.
> 
> ...


is the water table trim actually called drip cap? I think that is what you are looking for. and yes to pvc for the trim. you could do hardie 5/4 x 3.5" under the drip or pvc there. generally that piece under the drip is called the skirt board and it is a wider profile like 1x10, this raises the siding off of ground level more while providing a beefy look to the skirt. lots of older houses have the skirt at the bottom floor perimeter and at the second floor...


----------



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

The vinyl trim and Hardie siding were delivered this morning at 6:15, so I got an early start. I bought 58 pieces of 8 1/4" siding, 45' of the vinyl drip cap, 54' of 3/4" x 3.5" vinyl to go under the drip cap and 8 pieces of 5/4 x 3 1/2" Hardie trim for the vertical corners. That PVC is pretty flimsy. All I accomplished today was the drip cap and the vinyl underneath the drip cap. It's a bit of a pain in the arse working alone. Tomorrow I will install the vertical trim and hopefully start hanging siding. I bought a pair of Solo Siders so maybe it'll be easy to hang the siding.

It was close to 100 degrees here today. I think I lost 5 pounds. And the mosquitoes sucked out another pound or two.

Those materials plus two boxes of screws cost me $850. The drip cap was $51 for 18'.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should work OK but I never would have done it that way.
I would have installed the PVC trim boards, aluminum Z molding, PVC 1/4" lattice, then the Hardee plank.
Main reason is Hardee plank should not be within 2" of a solid surface.
I've seen the planks start to delaminate when on direct contact with drip caps like that.


----------



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

Uh-Oh, Joe. I should've done some more research and posted my question sooner. I think it's too late for me change it now. If it delaminates, I will tear it off do it again. My motto is, I'm slow, but I make up for it by doing everything twice. I will hold the siding up from the drip edge a bit and hope for the best. I'm kinda close to grade and that's why I didn't run the siding without the vinyl. 

Thanks for the reply.

Russell


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Should work OK but I never would have done it that way.
> I would have installed the PVC trim boards, aluminum Z molding, PVC 1/4" lattice, then the Hardee plank.
> Main reason is Hardee plank should not be within 2" of a solid surface.
> I've seen the planks start to delaminate when on direct contact with drip caps like that.


what about every window on a house with cpvc drip cap? the siding needs to notch around windows and doors and beams for porches etc and skirts and garage header trim...




RustyRealtor said:


> Uh-Oh, Joe. I should've done some more research and posted my question sooner. I think it's too late for me change it now. If it delaminates, I will tear it off do it again. My motto is, I'm slow, but I make up for it by doing everything twice. I will hold the siding up from the drip edge a bit and hope for the best. I'm kinda close to grade and that's why I didn't run the siding without the vinyl.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Russell


use a real good flexible caulk and duration paint from sherwin williams. get sherwin williams to warranty no delam of their paint over cpvc, ask for a special cpvc paint if you think you need it but the duration is plenty good


----------



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I really like Duration and will likely use it. When last I tried to buy Duration they were out and gave me Emerald for the same price. That too is a really good paint. I painted my new porch railings and concrete block and raw stucco with Emerald. Two coats, no primer - saved me one coat.

I put up my vertical Hardie trim and started hanging siding. Got to use my Solo Siders. They are pretty handy, but still takes thrice as long as having two people. Maybe I'll finish siding tomorrow, but likely the next day.

My windows (two) are Simonton double hung. They are pretty good windows, I think. I had two left over from my house (last minute design change) and I've been moving them around for four years. They have a sort of channel running around the exterior and the siding slides into it.


----------

